# E/M with Derm procedure



## carmimcd (Mar 16, 2009)

I am looking for some advice on this progress note:

Pt states lesion on L shoulder and L cheek not totally resolved.  Does not want to go on Crestor.

Exam: VS 132/64
Cardio: HRRR
Resp: LCTA
GI: Ab soft NT

LFTS ok, LDL 80 goal <70

Hypercholesterolemia
PVD

SKin - 2 foreing LN2 x 10sc x 2
Sebacious Dermatitis

See back 6 weeks for skin tag removal

99213 -25
17000 x1
17003 x1

What would be your thought?

Carmela McDermott
Bi-County Internists
Warren, MI


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 16, 2009)

*Where is the procedure documented?*

This is not my specialty, so forgive me if I'm not understanding ...

But where are the procedures documented?

Your level of E/M is fine, but I'm questioning whether you can code the procedure(s).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## carmimcd (Mar 16, 2009)

SKin - 2 foreign LN2 x 10sc x 2
Sebacious Dermatitis

Destruction of lesion using liquid nitrogen.


----------



## EKMineau (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't sebaceous dermatitis a benign lesions, so shouldn't you use 17110 instead of the 17000 & 17003? My understanding is 17000 is for precancerous lesions (ie. actinic keratosis)

Erin M


----------

